# Plasti dip on atv plastics??



## K a w a s a k i 360

Has anybody done this or has seen a quad with this? I was thinking of doing it on my quad since my wifey wants it white now.. lol. I dont drive through bushes or anything in that matter. Mosty open trail. looks pretty tuff stuff. POst up...


----------



## blue beast

lots of folks have done it .. they look very good when done ..if done right..i have personally seen 3 with them done ..and when my paint gets too scratched for me to handle i will be doing it.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

by any chance u have pics of them? i might give it a shot soon.. mine are all scuff marked and faded on some spots, wont hurt anything.


----------



## filthyredneck

Buddy of mine his brute and his wifes can-am both dipped, both bikes look really good. They ride in the mud and brush just like I do and that stuff's holding up very good.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

thanx guys.. do any of u guys know what prep they did to the plastics? wash it off real good with dawn? lol or something


----------



## blue beast

im sure there is some kind of chemical dip to clean them off real well..


----------



## blue beast

well this is one that was done recently..i thought i would find a close up for ya...solid pink with a camo overlay then diped in clear..so it will shine...if i understood correctly


----------



## Polaris425

Plasti Dip (the stuff in a spray can) and hydro dipping (hydro graphics, whats pictured above) Are NOT the same thing.. B I G Difference......

Make sure we all know what he's asking here before we get to far into it.



















You can also get plasti-dip, in a big can to actually dip stuff...


HydroGraphics (hydro imaging, etc..), is where a film (with a print or graphic design on it) is laid floating on top of a tank of water/chemicals, and the item is "dipped" through the film, and when emerged has has the image on itself....


----------



## CumminsPower24

That is awsome. :bigeyes:


----------



## 650Brute

Super cool


----------



## SuperATV

Sick!:rockn:


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Polaris425 said:


> Plasti Dip (the stuff in a spray can) and hydro dipping (hydro graphics, whats pictured above) Are NOT the same thing.. B I G Difference......
> 
> Make sure we all know what he's asking here before we get to far into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also get plasti-dip, in a big can to actually dip stuff...
> 
> 
> HydroGraphics (hydro imaging, etc..), is where a film (with a print or graphic design on it) is laid floating on top of a tank of water/chemicals, and the item is "dipped" through the film, and when emerged has has the image on itself....
> 
> Buell XB12 Seat Cover being Dipped in Reaper Pattern - YouTube


Do I see a T-Maxx in the background...:bigeyes:


----------



## Polaris425

Dunno not my photo.


----------



## wood butcher

that plastic dip in the spray can ain't worth messin with


----------



## filthyredneck

wood butcher said:


> that plastic dip in the spray can ain't worth messin with


:agreed:.... A friend of mine tried that stuff on some truck parts, seems to stick pretty decent to metal surfaces (bumpers, wheels, etc...) but it didn't stick well at all to his plastic cover on the front bumper and grill and that stuff don't see a fraction of the abuse that our atv's see... Just sayin:bigok:

In my post above I was thinkin about the same type of "dip" that P425 posted the vid to. My bad. That is actually some very tough stuff, and you can get just about anything that you can dream up if you are willing to pay. My bud had his brute (that belongs to somebody else now) done white with the same skull pattern as whats in the above vid, and his wife's is done pink with carbon fiber overlay....both look awesome!


----------



## southernbrute750

how much was that to get done filthy? and where the hell do you find someone to do that


----------



## LM83

southernbrute750 said:


> how much was that to get done filthy? and where the hell do you find someone to do that


Wasn't cheap but well worth the money. Both bikes look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muddaholic 09

Their is a place up by little Rock ar. I talked to a guy at mud nats this last year and he had his rhino done in poker (cards) and joker theme. Sao it only cost about 750$ and it was good looking.. It was a graphic sticker not a dip but he said it had held up to ridin in the woods for a year with only a few scratches..


----------



## blue beast

it says lousiana hydrographics its in West Monroe,LA....


----------



## Crawfishie!!

southernbrute750 said:


> how much was that to get done filthy? and where the hell do you find someone to do that


Where are you located? Man, I'm positive there's places around you..google it man!

I know of 2 different places around East Texas that does hydro dipping for 650-800. Depends on how elaborate you wanna get with it. I have seen a co out of Ga that does hydro dipping along with air brush work. You talk about some bad arse work!!!! Their prices are high as a camels back tho....


----------



## blue beast

there is a place in houston..


----------



## Polaris425

There's one here outside of Tuscaloosa.


----------



## filthyredneck

:bigok: well looks like I don't have to answer where to get it done lol. The bikes I'm talking about were done either in East Tx or louisianna....i'll have to ask


----------



## southernbrute750

lol well just outta curriosty anybody thought about rhino lining the whole bike? and or hurculiner? something of that nature


----------



## jctgumby

Rhino Lining, Herculining and Line-Xing works really good for durability but is pure H*LL to clean


----------



## southernbrute750

what about a tire foam type cleaner? once pressure washed and all the mud was off spray it with that and it should make it shine up nicely right?


----------



## redneckrancher420

Ya matt i would think so. Tough stuff works great for my vinyls on my truck. Just have to find the "softer" brand and not the really hard stuff


----------



## blue beast

filthyredneck said:


> :bigok: well looks like I don't have to answer where to get it done lol. The bikes I'm talking about were done either in East Tx or louisianna....i'll have to ask


justin they were done in west monroe, la..


----------



## filthyredneck

blue beast said:


> justin they were done in west monroe, la..


Thanks Doug. I need to talk to Brad and see if he can get me a deal over there.... My girl wants hers dipped for christmas, think shes wanting some variation of zebra stripes.


*about the linex idea....thats something I've been seriously considering myself. My blue has a lot of scratches...they don't show up if it's wet or shined up but otherwise they look kinda bad IMO. Cleaning them is the only reason why I havnt already jumped at it. I'll let one of you guys figure out an easy way before I do something I regret lol.


----------



## southernbrute750

Well my plastics are shot as it is. I think I'm gonna get the duplicolor spray gun kit and try it out in a week or two. Keep your eyes out for a write up. And trust me it will go under extensive testing lol.


----------



## greenkitty7

i have an industrial degreaser called astro GOLD (edit... just cant keep Jons mind out of the gutter!!!) that i spray on the rhino liner in my truck and wash it off with a hose and it works great. pressure washer will get it clean too. its really not that bad to clean. my buddy has his fenders done on his cat and it comes right off with a pressure washer... he never scrubs his... lol








O and BTW... another OTD customs customer.... audio and snorks...


----------



## Polaris425

Astro What??????   :haha:


----------



## mcpyro3

i havent sprayed my brute yet but had my mud truck done and it holds up great cleans pretty easy also but after so many times it starts to fade but the good thing is all u do is spray it down with some tire shine and its good as new


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360

mcpyro3 said:


> i havent sprayed my brute yet but had my mud truck done and it holds up great cleans pretty easy also but after so many times it starts to fade but the good thing is all u do is spray it down with some tire shine and its good as new


Is that Plasti dip?? how well does it hold to the plastic flares


----------

